# Petrified wood



## Shagee415 (Dec 8, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone has turned some petrified wood? I have a friend that has some mesquite.


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 8, 2012)

If its truly petrified, then it has turned to stone and you are talking about doing lapidary work instead of wood work. I wouldnt think you could turn it with regular woodworking tools. :dunno:


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 8, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> If its truly petrified, then it has turned to stone and you are talking about doing lapidary work instead of wood work. I wouldnt think you could turn it with regular woodworking tools. :dunno:



He said he has some that's not quite petrified all the way and some that is. Any info on the softer stuff on turning. Txs for help


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 8, 2012)

Shagee415 said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > If its truly petrified, then it has turned to stone and you are talking about doing lapidary work instead of wood work. I wouldnt think you could turn it with regular woodworking tools. :dunno:
> ...



Probably just keep your fingers crossed and use really sharp tools


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 9, 2012)

My guess is you would have to use carbide tool. Arkansas stone and other stone has been used for many years for sharpening so I assume the stone will dull regualar tool very very quickly.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 9, 2012)

Sounds like your friend is pulling your leg:no dice. more please:


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. Probably gonna just pass on trying to try it out.


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 11, 2012)

I've done lapidary work for many years. "Petrified" wood is wood in which the cells have been replaced with silica. Hard stuff. 7 or 8 on the mohs scale. If it's completely silicified you will need diamond tools to do anything to it. The stuff will laugh at your carbide tools. A lot of petrified wood has cracks with sand in them. The sand inclusions are really hard on your tools. Diamond tools are the only way to go. Gary


----------

